# Help with ID



## Guest (Oct 15, 2005)

Greetings. I'm new to saltwater, but am learning fast. My 20 gallon reef tank is up and running, Fiji and Tonga rock in place, all cycled, etc. I've added the cleaning crew (snails and crabs) and have begun adding corals. They're thriving !! Growing like the proverbial weeds. I noticed a volunteer growth on the top of a piece of Fiji. It looks like an anemone to me, but I'd like some help with identification. Have a look at the photo and let me know what you think !! Thanks !! 

Alden


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2005)

it's hard to see, but from the pic it looks like an aiptasia anemone to me. they're considered pests in the reef world, but they do not pose a threat to the aquarium. at least not to my knowledge.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

They can sting corals just like larger anemones... I'd get rid of it by injecting it with hot fresh water or getting some Joes juice. They aren't easy to control and they can literally take over.


----------

